# Post Pictures of Big Trees!!!!!!!



## Sizzle-Chest

I'll kick things off with a few . . .

1st one is biggest cottonwood in the nation(+9ft DBH, 158ft tall). . .and my wife

2nd one is biggest douglas fir in oregon (329ft tall, +11ft DBH)

3rd one is just a wacky maple tree i found (27ft DBH . . .  )

4th one is yer average redwood with my wife in red at the bottom

5th one is second largest sitka spruce tree in oregon (15.5ft DBH, 182ft tall)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Where was the redwood pic taken? Just curious I grew up, and live around the Russian river still some big ones left.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where was the redwood pic taken? Just curious I grew up, and live around the Russian river still some big ones left.



I'm sorry but I'm not familiar enough with the area to tell you where it is. I can tell you that its somewhere near fern canyon if that means anything to you. And maybe I remember the name Prarie Creek or something, but we stopped at a lot of groves so, thats the best i got.


----------



## Bodean

Here's some Redwoods from "Roy's Redwoods" Where George filmed the speeder bike scenes in Star Wars. The Bay is a funky one with the rift.
D


----------



## Tom Dunlap

Sizzle,

Why do you paste on the disguise?

The pics are wonderful. Is the big doug fir the one near Oregon Caves NM?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Tom, thanks for the compliments, but I dont know what your talking about with the disguise. thats my real facial hair. . .  

I dont think the big fir is near the oregon caves. its sorta off in the middle of nowhere. took me a while to find. I bushwacked around there for a while, heres a couple more pictures from that trip. It was the most amazing stand of old growth i ever seen in oregon


----------



## Locoweed

For our area (West Texas) this is pretty big. 5'6" DBH.

Started making firewood out of the dead stuff the other day.

BTW, that is West Texas standing by it.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Locoweed said:


> For our area (West Texas) this is pretty big. 5'6" DBH.
> 
> Started making firewood out of the dead stuff the other day.
> 
> BTW, that is West Texas standing by it.



nice pictures, that looks pretty massive. was that on your property?


----------



## Locoweed

Nope, belongs to a neighbor on the other side of the mountain from me.


----------



## West Texas

Re Locoweed's pictures of the big Oak in West Texas. We knibbled one huge arm of that tree down today; and, then started cutting it up to put in a splitter for firewood. Won't be too long, and we'll have all the dead limbs down. But they are large and dangerous, to take down with only a chainsaw. Would be nice to have some of that heavy equipment you 'pros' have at your disposal.


----------



## pennywize

Sizzle-Chest said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not familiar enough with the area to tell you where it is. I can tell you that its somewhere near fern canyon if that means anything to you. And maybe I remember the name Prarie Creek or something, but we stopped at a lot of groves so, thats the best i got.




prairie creek and fern canyon are both in northern california in northern humboldt county on the coast just north of the town of orick. I just drove through prairie creek redwood state park today on my way home from oregon theres some big trees there. also where i live in southern humboldt county next to the humboldt redwoods state park there are some massive trees.


----------



## jp hallman

Sizz, If the snow holds off I'll snap a digi-pic of the largest Lodgepole(not White Pine, snicker) in the world. It's close to Bend but we're busy and it's about a forty mile drive the other direction. Perhaps you've been there? Seems you're up on these things.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

hey JP, i looked into it, and it appears there are two lodgepoles that share the champion title, one in grant county and the other in deschutes. i found a crappy picture of the one in grant, but im guessing your talking about the other one since your near bend. do snap a pic, i would be very interested in seeing it. have you ever seen the biggest pondarosa pine in La Pine? I havent, but i hear its a dussy! here's that picture of one of the lodgepoles


----------



## jp hallman

Sizz, yes, I've seen the Ponderosa near LaPine. It's in bad shape, might not make another winter/spring cycle. The Lodgepole, aren't all trees you and I talk about Lodgepole from now on? gaffaw. The big Lodgepole behind Pine Mountain is a tree to behold. Limby sucker though, it'd roll for a mile if you fell it. Limbs/girth are part of the equation used for a "big" tree. Sad in my book. I'll do my best to get out there in the next week or so. It's a short hike and I need new snowshoes. Santa listening?


----------



## T.J. Bexten

*14'2" Western Red Cedar*

I cut this down in Lake Quinault, WA on Dec. 23, 2004.


----------



## T.J. Bexten

*Some more trees from the northwest*

Here is a picture of my dad cutting one of the biggest Douglas Fir, it was bhd14'8". The other ones are some that I cut in 2002 at Lake Quinault, WA.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Those are some pretty kool pictures T.J....your dad running the 125 mac brings back memories.


----------



## Bodean

Here's some photos of our Christmas walk up Gold Hill. I see some big swings.
Goliath Eucalyptus. The wind was blowing and the sticks were creaking with the sways. I think I'll climb them with a friend rather than alone.
D.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

great pics TJ. Bodean, do you have any bigger size pics of those last you posted. i really want to see them, but i cant make anything out in those pictures.


----------



## Bodean

Does this look better? I am really learning my camera and corresponding programs still. 

The wind was insane. 
The city has been phasing out the stand with W.U.I money and the local Marin Conservation Corp. 

don't even know if these are big in comparison to say Australia..

There is an insane amount of deadwood in the tops. The snags are just as tall and menacing, but dead. When the wind blows it really gets your cockles going. 

There are some other huge ones overgrowing southbound 101. I really want to climb them. I'm scared to jar, dislodge deadwood or something into traffic. Being an adult is different when Mr. Liability knocks on your door.

D


----------



## pantheraba

Those are great pictures...thanks for the larger size, I could really zoom in.

I saw rainbow eucalyptus in Hawaii...they were incredible, beautiful wood. If you have never seen them, look here:

http://images.google.com/images?svn...en-US:official_s&q=rainbow+eucalyptus&spell=1


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

thanks bodean, i can really see those ones. some of those look like good climbing, but if your worried about knocking deadwood loose then it seems like you'de be more worried about yourself than the highway. i've heard those trees can be pretty brittle but i dont know.

panthro, thanks for posting that, i have never seen a tree like that and it has to be one of the coolest looking trees there is! i want to go to hawaii just to see them! one of the sites i found says that it grows 5-8 feet a year!!


----------



## pantheraba

Luckily I was not driving when I spied rainbow eucs for the first time. My brother-in-law (he was stationed on Oahu, we used to stay with him 2 weeks at a time, he played tour guide...great action filled vacations) was weaving us thru some twisting countryside and I almost spiraled out of the jeep trying to be sure I was really seeing something real. I think my pictures are at work...I'll try to track them down tomorrow.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

panthro, was that on Oahu or Maui? My mom works in Oahu so i was hoping i could visit her and see them eucs, but the only info i could find said they grow on Maui. Hopefully they are in all parts of Hawaii.


----------



## pantheraba

Sizzle-Chest said:


> panthro, was that on Oahu or Maui? My mom works in Oahu so i was hoping i could visit her and see them eucs, but the only info i could find said they grow on Maui. Hopefully they are in all parts of Hawaii.



It may very well have been Maui...we went to HI four times...once we flew over it wasn't so expensive, we stayed with Billy. We visited Oahu, Molokai, Maui, the Big Island. We did a lot of driving on Maui (road to Hana) and were just inundated (what a word!) with awesome sights.

I am still looking for my rainbow euc picts..not on work or home computer...must have archived them to CD. Here is my son Alex, my little Ong-Bak, in a banyan tree on Maui, July 2000.


----------



## pantheraba

These are Norfolk pines we saw in the Judd Forest...on Oahu.
(Charles S. Judd Memorial Grove of Norfolk pines)

Reckon your lanyard would find something to grab onto here?

It looks like it would be a challenge setting a climbing line, let alone finding a limb strong enough to trust.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

dang, thems some wacky looking trees. i dont know about setting a climbing line but i bet you could gaff the heck out of it and not even tell the difference. not saying you should, just that you could . . . i wish we had some weird looking tree's here.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

here are some good size firs in a park in town. . . it was a little wet out. a couple are obviously snags, they were huge! and the last is a healthy pondarosa pine, which is completely out of place. i dont think there's another for miles.


----------



## kf_tree

this puppy was in yosemite........http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_1439.php


----------



## kf_tree

this was a blow over .........i forget the road.......it was a 30 something mile stretch that went to eureka ca. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1458&d=1026087415


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

i think that first one is the boole tree, but i could be wrong


----------



## John Ellison

Here is one of a Sitka spruce that my r.o.w. cutting partner sent me the year after I moved down here. On Prince of Wales Is. S.E. Alaska.


----------



## pantheraba

Sizzle-Chest said:


> panthro, was that on Oahu or Maui? My mom works in Oahu so i was hoping i could visit her and see them eucs, but the only info i could find said they grow on Maui. Hopefully they are in all parts of Hawaii.



My brother-in-law, Billy, was here today...while eating BBQ at Sonny's I asked him about the rainbow eucs...he said they are also on Oahu. So you should be able to find some when you go.

Here is another picture...this site may be able to help you find out where they are on Oahu.

http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/forestry/Data/photos/euc_deg_bark2.jpg

Here is Billy at Katrina...we called him "Hollywood". He spent most of each day on that roof helping call shots and directing the rigging...had to be hotter there than where I was.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

panthro, glad to hear i can find them on Oahu. I asked my mom and she never heard of them, but she isnt really into trees or anything. 

thats an awsome pic you got there. is that you in the tree or on the roof, maybe neither? when i first saw the picture i thought you were all tangled in power lines and i was thinking, "Holy death trap!" but they were actually your ropes.

also, i tried renting the tia warrior ong bonk or whatever, and the guy at the video store said they have been trying to order it for a while, so i should check back. i cant wait!


----------



## pantheraba

Sizzle-Chest said:


> is that you in the tree or on the roof, maybe neither? when i first saw the picture i thought you were all tangled in power lines and i was thinking, "Holy death trap!" but they were actually your ropes.
> 
> also, i tried renting the tia warrior ong bonk or whatever,



Holy spiderweb, Robin, sorry, I wasn't clear...Billy was directing from the roof, that was me in the spiderweb. I had a high line set up but by the time I shinnied out to the end of the tree, I was way beyond relying on the hline for safety. It was a pretty squirrely setup so I set several safeties whenever I could...there are also some lowering ropes and taglines scrambled into the mess, too. It was a spiderman nightmare until we got the top rigged out.

The thread below has a link to a LOT of picts on a family website..probably WAY more than you want to wade through.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=25387&highlight=Katrina

Re: Ong-Bak...it'll be worth the wait. I saw the second Tony Jaa movie this week....it is pretty good but I liked the first one best...Thai Warrior.

The 2nd one is about rescuing the family elephants (yeah, that's right, dont' you have a family elephant? I know we do  )


----------



## Tree Trimmer

*Decent White Oak*

Here's a white Oak (~5ft DBH) we did last summer.

TT


----------



## pantheraba

Huge wood! My first thought was "that isn't real".


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

panthro, i had a look at those pictures of your work at hurricane katrina and they were very amazing to me. i hadn't seen any real pictures from over there and i was very suprised by the damage. i'm sure you've heard this already, but its great that you were able to help out, really great. so many people here wanted to go help out but the distance made it very difficult. the government actually sent my old fire crew for a little over a month and they came back with stories of constantly getting sick inside sweltering shelters, but they all watned to go back again and help out. anyway, well done. 

oh, and i'm going to a bigger video store tonight to search for ong-bak, hope i find it!


----------



## pantheraba

Thanks, I had some good guys working with me. Everybody did at least 12 hour days but kept going at it. We went prepared to camp out but got to stay with some real nice folks. Showers, good food and AC make a big difference.

It is only 7-8 hours from here so some of us will go back in the next few months.

Good luck with Ong-Bak.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

I'll be spending plenty of time in the Redwood forests now that we live so close to them.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

M.D. Vaden said:


> I'll be spending plenty of time in the Redwood forests now that we live so close to them.



did you move back down south? i always thought cave junction might be a nice place to live. Close to the redwoods but still in oregon.


----------



## sal b

*Big tree over house*

a big take down in Scarsdale NY by Tree-PRO (aka J-MAX) using GRCS. a real monster ball buster


----------



## sal b

*Tall Tree*

hey jim heres a few more


----------



## pantheraba

M.D. Vaden said:


> I'll be spending plenty of time in the Redwood forests now that we live so close to them.



Can you just go to a Redwood forest and start climbing? e.g., that tree in your picture..are you allowed to set a line and start climbing?

Any rules?

Sizzle, you have shown some big trees...are you allowed to climb them?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

panthro, its funny you asked that because i was just reading some old posts elsewhere that discuss this very issue. i also like to think i have a leg up on this issue because i have worked for both the state and federal government agencies that manage oregon's forests, which is really neither here nor there in regards to your question. . .

the answer is that the majority of public land does not have rules specific to tree climbing, meaning that you could walk up to any tree and climb it. however, I read that in sequoia kings canyon national parks you are not allowed to climb the giant sequoias. Here in oregon, there are no parks like that, so really any tree in any public forest is open for climbing, besides tree's of special interest like the Klootchy Spruce or Octopus tree. 

but there is really more to it than that. here in the Specific Northwest, there are many tree protests, which involve tree climbing and tree sits. this is illegal for several reasons, which makes it big news here. The result is that the general public thinks that any tree climbing outside of professional work is unlawful. So, when Joe Blow sees you climbing either in the neighborhood park or deep in the national forest, they may misunderstand your intentions and be inclined to tip the authorities. Forest police officers dont need rules to make you leave, and they would just assume not see you there climbing trees. So, really, its not illegal but looked down on in a way that makes a person want to climb trees clandestinely. 

Finally, I think climbing biggest and most notable trees is looked down on by most everyone. I would love to climb that cottonwood in my original post, but at the same time, i dont think its a good idea. 

Im sure this is more than you wanted to know. and panthro, if you read this far i sent you a pm elsewhere if you catch me


----------



## pantheraba

Sizzle-Chest said:


> panthro, its funny you asked that because i was just reading some old posts elsewhere that discuss this very issue....I'm sure this is more than you wanted to know.



Heck, naw, that's exactly the kind of input I wanted...thanks for the detail.

I'll catch you over the Rubicon.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

i went searching for a good tree to climb and stumbled on this log salvage on a fire that happened a few years ago. some campers were drunk and let their campfire get away from them 5,000 acres later this is the result. the 4th picture is just outside the burn and is a good example of what this all used to look like.


----------



## pantheraba

. Wazzup, dawg? Those are some nice pictures...trunks a lot bigger than we usally see here in GA.

On picture 3, that notch/shelf cut into the stump...reckon that was where the feller placed a hydraulic ram to push the tree?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

you are correct sir! i held it up for perspective


----------



## sal b

*Crane Job Scarsdale*

Tree-Pro and Evergreen crane and bucket. got all on the ground saturday 80% cleaned up. sammy from Evergreen is climber.


----------



## skwerl

wow, Sal. That tree is waaay tall compared to the trees here. I'm guessing 120'?


----------



## sal b

jmack used 180 climbing line and he wasnt all the way to top


----------



## sal b

*few more from weekend job*

check out this hungry chipper.


----------



## sal b

*Evergreen tree guys*

Hernando Evergreens top crane operator and Sammy climber and bucket man


----------



## Dwelch5446

heres a sycamore, i believe. Its in the Sunderland/Deerfield Massachusetts area


----------



## lookingtoplant

Up here in On. I can't imagine the sizes of those trees your cutting down. Some of them are just absolutley huge! Anyhow, continue on.


----------



## aarcuda

Wow! fantastic pictures. thanks


----------



## xtremetrees

Sal that is kicking it bro. Smoking good job. Huge pieces!
Rocking G


----------



## MikePoor

here is a big log for the midwest (populus deltoides) 7' dbh. 24' long (two men one day) after seeing the General Sherman tree all other trees look small!


----------



## MikePoor

*Post Pictures of Big Trees*

here's an oak with new (had it three yrs. now) crane.


----------



## woodfarmer

sal are those log tongs you use to lift, are they rated for so many ton? do you prefer the tongs to a cable sling?


----------



## xtremetrees

whoa Mike poor that some of the largest trees ive ever seen. Holy smokes!
I do toothpics campared to you folks.


----------



## gavin

I know its not the biggest tree around, but its cut down now. this one is me with a 180cm DBH Douglas fir. Right at the bottom of a sketchy cliff. That area had an average slope of over 100%. A tree that size they have to climb, limb & top, jack over, and buck to length so the S-64 aircrane can lift out the logs. Some of the wood is big enough that they have to cut real short logs and still rip them. i wish i had a picture of a 3+ meter spruce on the san juan river.


----------



## McCullough

Here's one the larger sized trees we cut down for firewood. Its an oak thats been dead for approximately 1 year, with the top fringes of tree just starting to dry out. Cut down with a McCulloch Timber Bear (from the 1990s prior to Mc's bankruptcy) with a 20" bar. Even with a center hinge reduced to an area approximatel 12" long by 10" wide it still took 4 wedges to make it come down. Due to tree's diameter - around 4 feet - we could not quite reach into interior to carve an ideal hinge thus the wedges.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

MikePoor said:


> here is a big log for the midwest (populus deltoides) 7' dbh. 24' long (two men one day) after seeing the General Sherman tree all other trees look small!



geez those are massive


----------



## smokechase II

*cutting all the back cut*

McC:
Two things you can do to cut more back cut wood with a shorter bar.
1) Do a face center bore after you've completed the face but before you start the back cut proper.
2) Make the back cut level. 

The back cut being level is also easier for three other reasons.
a) Less wood total to cut,
b) Wood is cut more efficiently at a right angle than at a 45 or similar,
c) Wedges in a level cut work more efficiently to direct a tree over, (I.e. when you wedge in an angled back-cut, it tends to break the hinge rather than lift the tree.


----------



## woodchux

Here's a little storm damage.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

woodchux said:


> Here's a little storm damage.



Nice pics.....that is a big tree for the carolinas.


----------



## elmnut

Adirondack white pine. Otherwise known as down payment for new house.


----------



## buzz sawyer

*big sycamore - big walnut*

Been meaning to stop and get these photos. Had a half hour to kill this morning so here they are.

The first is a sycamore near where my family had our business. It's in a public park. I don't believe it's ever had much done to it, but it seems pretty healthy. Each stem is about 15 feet in circumference - just under 4' dbh. At the root flare, it's around 10' wide, making it over 31 feet in circumference. 

The second is a black walnut a couple blocks from where I grew up. There was talk one time of removing it, but some talked the owner out of it- thank goodness. There are some bad areas on the trunk but no rot I can see. Didn't want to get too close, a lot of poison ivy at the base. I'm guessing it's at least 6' dbh. Anyone care to guess on height?


----------



## cord arrow

here's one:


----------



## [email protected]

*good pics*

congratulations gods pictures from big wood forest


----------



## arboralliance

*Awesome trees!*

A shame not more are posted from Australia...


----------



## alpha115

Large Cottonwood 12' dbh
Tree was hollow where I topped it at 7' through.


----------



## RandyMac

OMG!! a slopping back-cut!
Are you are farmer?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> OMG!! a slopping back-cut!
> Are you are farmer?



That was cut? With a saw? I don't think so. It looks more like it was viciously attacked by a roving band of rabid beavers. 

Either that or the tree gave up and fell over in total shame and embarrassment.


----------



## hseII

Whure did you buy that Antigravity Stihl?

Was the Beaver scared of it?


----------



## RandyMac

The poster deleted his photo, however it left a trace, kinda like a baked bean fart.


----------



## Gologit

Way to go.


----------



## hseII

RandyMac said:


> The poster deleted his photo, however it left a trace, kinda like a baked bean fart.


Do you get twice the wedge lift when using this cut?


----------



## rwoods

IIRC his post was just to show off a nice tree he fell. If he hasn't already, maybe he'll now do some digging here about proper techniques. Ron


----------



## cantoo

The tree is on the ground no one got hurt, that we know of anyway. All kinds of reasons to do a cut like that, hardware or whatever reason he had.
And yeah I was a farmer and most of my friends are. Did you eat today, you're welcome.
Do you still wonder why people hardly post any pictures in this thread anymore?
Do you wonder why most of us don't come to this thread anymore?
I used to have some respect for you guys. Used to.


----------



## RandyMac

cantoo said:


> *The tree is on the ground no one got hurt*, that we know of anyway. All kinds of reasons to do a cut like that, hardware or whatever reason he had.
> And yeah I was a farmer and most of my friends are. Did you eat today, you're welcome.
> Do you still wonder why people hardly post any pictures in this thread anymore?
> Do you wonder why most of us don't come to this thread anymore?
> I used to have some respect for you guys. Used to.


That statement is what is said for most bad cuts, it is lame and has been.
It can be a dangerous way to fall trees and is completely unnecessary, causes too much time at the stump as well. Farmers should stick to what they do best.


----------



## cantoo

Yeah, about what I expected. Guess I'll let this picture forum die too.


----------



## RandyMac

cantoo said:


> Yeah, about what I expected. Guess I'll let this picture forum die too.



Who put you in charge?


----------



## cantoo

Nobody put me in charge and I was going to reword that but didn't want to waste anymore time here. Do you see how many posts are in here lately? Those of us who used to post here have moved to other forums here because of this crap. I've posted pictures of cuts that I've done and the tree didn't do what I expected it to do and actually had some help now it's just a laugh and embarrass the guy until he goes away. And the forum dies out.


----------



## RandyMac

cantoo said:


> Nobody put me in charge and I was going to reword that but didn't want to waste anymore time here. Do you see how many posts are in here lately? Those of us who used to post here have moved to other forums here because of this crap. I've posted pictures of cuts that I've done and the tree didn't do what I expected it to do and actually had some help now it's just a laugh and embarrass the guy until he goes away. And the forum dies out.



A somewhat valid point. Ya gotta admit, there was some humor in the photo.


----------



## cantoo

I didn't really see the humor in the photo but it was a poor photo for my old eyes anyway. I still remember the very 1st tree I ever cut down. There used to be 2 very large old dead elm trees in our field and one day my brother decided to cut one down. Trouble was the tree was 5' across and all Dad had was a Muculloch saw with a little 18" bar. After 4 hours of trying to burn his way thru he had made it about halfway. I spent the next 3 or 4 days cut little blocks out of that tree until it finally fell over. I tried sharpening the saw, busting chunks out with an axe everything until it finally fell down. I just wish I had a camera so I could have taken pictures of it. I would love to hear your comments on it, it truely was a work of art. And at the time I was a farmer so yeah it was a Farmers cut for sure. I waited 10 years before I cut the other tree down and it was almost a repeat of the 1st one only without my older brothers start. That old Muculloch is long gone now and I sure don't miss it. Now I cut trees down all the time and thanks to the guys here I would like to think I do a decent job of it. (most of the time) Us old guys have to teach the young fellas or they will never learn. My son and nephews sat in the house playing video games and watching tv while I cut trees down today, not real impressed with that but it seems to be the way now.


----------



## cantoo

I know that you can look at these pics and tell exactly what happened. They are posted on the Firewood thread but I would rather lost them here where people should see them. Pics are in reverse order and show what happens when you miss your mark by a couple of feet.


----------



## watchamakalit

cantoo said:


> I didn't really see the humor in the photo but it was a poor photo for my old eyes anyway. I still remember the very 1st tree I ever cut down. There used to be 2 very large old dead elm trees in our field and one day my brother decided to cut one down. Trouble was the tree was 5' across and all Dad had was a Muculloch saw with a little 18" bar. After 4 hours of trying to burn his way thru he had made it about halfway. I spent the next 3 or 4 days cut little blocks out of that tree until it finally fell over. I tried sharpening the saw, busting chunks out with an axe everything until it finally fell down. I just wish I had a camera so I could have taken pictures of it. I would love to hear your comments on it, it truely was a work of art. And at the time I was a farmer so yeah it was a Farmers cut for sure. I waited 10 years before I cut the other tree down and it was almost a repeat of the 1st one only without my older brothers start. That old Muculloch is long gone now and I sure don't miss it. Now I cut trees down all the time and thanks to the guys here I would like to think I do a decent job of it. (most of the time) Us old guys have to teach the young fellas or they will never learn. My son and nephews sat in the house playing video games and watching tv while I cut trees down today, not real impressed with that but it seems to be the way now.




Your exactly right. it's our duty to pass down what we know to younger generations. That said you should have drug those boys out of the house by the knapp of necks and made them help. They may not have liked it or been happy but you cannot learn valuable life skills playing video games. This is exactly the problem now days. Your the adult in the situation. Step up. 


After I proof read that it sounded like a personal attack on you. For that I apologize. Its more of a vent about how modern society is failing to provide youth with the skills they need to survive life on a day to day basis.


----------



## rwoods

cantoo, I appreciated your pictures and your intent when originally posted in the FW forum. That one tree could be used to illustrated many safety considerations that the lesser experienced firewood cutter should learn and us older guys should remember beyond the few matters you and I touched. I was a little disappointed that the discussion didn't develop further. I didn't push it as it appears no one was listening to us. And I certainly didn't want you to think my intent was to criticize you. Yet, where can you have that kind of discussion on AS without folks getting crosswise? You just about have to write a book length introduction to the point of a post just to contain the collateral damage. Here you and RandyMac have both made valid points: The OP didn't appreciate the response and might not ever post another stump shot. The often repeated "At the end of the day the tree is down and no one got hurt" is not a valid excuse or justification for failure to use appropriate techniques or for failure to appreciate the hazards posed in a given situation; yesterday's fortunes don't guarantee a repeat today. 

Ron


----------



## cantoo

rwoods, I agree that the guy maybe got lucky but it also looks like there was nothing valuable other than the cutter himself in the way of that tree. It would have been nice to know his reason for doing that type of cut but now that he is long gone we will just assume he had no idea what he was doing.
I do some different cutting sometime just to see what the tree will do, of course I pick those trees to practice on. I hate using wedges and cutting in a bush so not really concerned about which way a tree will fall but it's nice to practice and get them to go where you want instead of where they want to go.

watchamakalit. My son and nephews are old enough (26, I still call them kids) to do lots and they all have good jobs, they also grew up together but now live far enough away that they only get to see each other a couple of times a year now so I never get on their case about playing in the bush with me. I have an office job and I cut wood to wind down and relax they play games and do whatever to wind down also, guess it sounded like they were too lazy to do anything. My son is a licensed auto mechanic and is getting his motorcycle licence right now. He works on and builds Harleys. My one nephew is a Field Manager for a Solar Collector company. The other nephew runs a pay loader and a gravel crusher. I just thought they might like to go back and drop some bog trees for fun, they just have other ideas of fun than most of us here.


----------



## rwoods

cantoo, I don't know whether he was lucky or not. Nor have I assumed he otherwise doesn't know what he is doing. I know many of us, myself included, used sloping back cuts (or farmer's cut as some call them) for a long time thinking that they were safer than a straight back cut (though they're not), or because that is what we were taught or observed. As a boy in the south, I remember seeing lots of them in logged out patches. I don't think to an untrained person (such as myself) that a straight back cut is as intuitive as some may believe. Nonetheless, I hope the OP hasn't left for good. I don't believe any harm was meant by the responding posters.

BTW I cut wood for pretty much the same reasons as those you stated.  Ron


----------



## watchamakalit

cantoo said:


> rwoods, I agree that the guy maybe got lucky but it also looks like there was nothing valuable other than the cutter himself in the way of that tree. It would have been nice to know his reason for doing that type of cut but now that he is long gone we will just assume he had no idea what he was doing.
> I do some different cutting sometime just to see what the tree will do, of course I pick those trees to practice on. I hate using wedges and cutting in a bush so not really concerned about which way a tree will fall but it's nice to practice and get them to go where you want instead of where they want to go.
> 
> watchamakalit. My son and nephews are old enough (26, I still call them kids) to do lots and they all have good jobs, they also grew up together but now live far enough away that they only get to see each other a couple of times a year now so I never get on their case about playing in the bush with me. I have an office job and I cut wood to wind down and relax they play games and do whatever to wind down also, guess it sounded like they were too lazy to do anything. My son is a licensed auto mechanic and is getting his motorcycle licence right now. He works on and builds Harleys. My one nephew is a Field Manager for a Solar Collector company. The other nephew runs a pay loader and a gravel crusher. I just thought they might like to go back and drop some bog trees for fun, they just have other ideas of fun than most of us here.


I see your point. My mistake I assumed (yes I know what happens) That they were younger. Sounds as though they are both doing well in life and must have had a good upbringing. 

Again I didn't mean it as a personal attack. Just venting about poor parenting skills that seem to be running rampant in society these days.


----------



## cantoo

I thought I had a spot to try the farmers cut, sloping backcut, Dutchman or whatever it is called. Maple and ash growing right beside each other and didn't want to damage the maple. Didn't work worth a crap for getting it on the ground but at least I never cut the maple. Pushed it down with the tractor.


----------



## Marshy

cantoo said:


> I thought I had a spot to try the farmers cut, sloping backcut, Dutchman or whatever it is called. Maple and ash growing right beside each other and didn't want to damage the maple. Didn't work worth a crap for getting it on the ground but at least I never cut the maple. Pushed it down with the tractor.
> View attachment 392024
> View attachment 392025
> View attachment 392027


You should consider retiring that cut method, I don't think its worth a damn at any time...ever.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## northmanlogging

Meh here's ya go

Thats an 066 with a 42" bar, taken last spring or so.




Different tree from the first pic but same job, house on the right, power lines on the left, and a neighbors shop behind. This one started out leaning toward the house... hard...


----------



## Marshy

Nice JD 440, is it an A or B?


----------



## northmanlogging

Its an A aye...


----------



## BeatCJ

RandyMac said:


>



Nice wood, but your back cut looks slightly off level...


----------



## stihlguy

The 090 is gone , but the memories live on.


----------



## stihlguy

A few more of the 090 in action.


----------



## Finksies

MS660 with 32" bar. I climbed the tree and took all the branches off the backside, then dropped it whole since we have the room. Even with space this was a job to clean up.


----------



## rwoods

And just why are those mailboxes still standing?  Ron


----------



## Finksies

rwoods said:


> And just why are those mailboxes still standing?  Ron


I got lucky


----------



## arborjockey




----------



## arborjockey

42'dbh 300' canopy


----------



## El Quachito

They'll be big someday.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Stag tree. Sequoia national monument, 10 miles from my pards cabin.


----------



## madmarksolomon

95 feet circumference DBH.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

madmarksolomon said:


> 95 feet circumference DBH.



So folks can only imagine the girth of the largest and widest coast redwoods, presently the widest known species at both DBH and ground level. I've posted samples before, but a few friends requested not to publish images of several of the largest and widest. 

Both species are amazing. And although the Thule Montezuma cypress is remarkable, it's more of a "nothing burger" when it comes to real girth because half it's "footprint" is indented void space. Unlike Sequoia and Sequoiadendron that have more meat on their bones.


----------



## rico11764

Reported to be the largest and oldest Western Juniper on the planet, the "Bennett Tree" is located up Sonora pass in the Sierra's. An amazing tree with some serious soul!


----------



## rico11764

Nice Redwood at the back of my parcel.


----------

